# Barn (foaling) camera tech- what do you use?



## BigDogs & LittleHorses (Apr 20, 2014)

Hi there,

I am currently assembling a barn / foaling camera system for BBF Suzie-Q's 6/22 predicted foaling. Don't want to spend a whole lot because it's quite possibly the only foaling I'll be doing for quite a while, maybe the last (that's what I said last time though in 2008




).

I have a camera which is an old 80's over-the-shoulder VHS camcorder (remember these?



) that I used for watching a mare years ago. It takes great video even in low light and can power a long length of cable ran from the barn to the house.

Last time I just watched the camera myself on a TV in the bedroom and was lucky enough to still be half awake to see her go into labor. This time, I'd like to go "high tech" and stream it to the internet.

I have an old VCR to convert the channel 3 RF signal input to composite output (yellow video / white audio RCA cables).

So now I need to:

1) Get the RCA video and audio into the PC, using some sort of video capture device

2) Stream to the internet where myself and friends can remotely watch it

3) Maybe join a marestare group or service

Any advice on what video capture device you use, what software and services you use to stream to the internet would be appreciated!

Thanks,

Daryl


----------



##  (Apr 20, 2014)

WELCOME to our "Nutty Nursery"

Hopefully one of thee ladies here can help. I'm the 'old' fashioned type, so just slept in the barn for most of 2 months every year. But, many have the cams and can help. This is the place to come! We're here to answer any other questions you may have, and we have some good posted information at the top of the forum here. Looking forward to seeing pictures of your pretty lady!


----------



## misty'smom (May 9, 2014)

I want to install a video cam in my barn as well. Not expecting any foals but want to be able to check on my girls at night. I had posted a thread a week or so ago but didn't get many replies, only one I think! So hopefully Daryl you will get some more ideas/advice than I did and I can just read yours, that is if you don't mind!!!!! Lol


----------

